# Need amp tech ASAP



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good amp tech in the Hamilton, Brantford area? I need someone that can service rather quickly if possible. Not Wild Bill as I tried to reach him a couple times last week without luck and I think he is in the process of moving so is probably too busy right now.


----------

